# What is your 5 most favorite breed ?



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

1. Hanoverian
2. Warmblood
3. Quarter Horse
4. American Saddlebred
5. Any breed really


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

1. Paint
2. QH
3. Morgan
4. Percheron
5. POA, haha bet you didn't know that one!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

1.Thoroughbreds
2. Quarter Horses
3. Morgans
4. QH/TB crosses
5. Appaloosa.


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

1. Arabian
2. Paint
3. Quarter 
4. Morgan
5. Hackney
6. Saddlebred


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Thoroughbreds
2. QH/Paints
3. Friesians
4. Trakehners
5. Haflingers


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Thoroughbred
2. Thoroughbred
3. Thoroughbred
4. Thoroughbred
5. Thoroughbred


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> 1. Paint
> 2. qh
> 3. Morgan
> 4. Percheron
> 5. POA, haha bet you didn't know that one!


POA = Ponies of America


----------



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

1. POA's
2. Thoroughbreds
3. Quarter Horses
4. Appaloosas 
5. Shetlands


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I like (in no particular order)
1.) TBs
2.) Welshes
3.) Clydies
4.) Appys
5.) Fjords.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

no particular order
1) appies 
2) irish hunters (deff laughtons legends babies)
3)QH
4)thoroghbreds (i know heaps of gorgeous ones that have amazing temperaments lol)
5) ummmm. . . . stationbreds are always wonderfull i love them


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Seems you hd trouble choosing, me too!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thoroughbred (because i have one )
trakehners (and again because i have one )
paints
standardbreds
arabs


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

ditzydoo said:


> no particular order
> 1) appies
> 2) irish hunters (deff laughtons legends babies)
> 3)qh
> ...


What are stationbreds??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a tough one:
1) Canadian Horse
2) Clydes/Shires
3) Percheron
4) Lipizzaner
5) Camargue


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

1.Appaloosa
2 Paints
3 QH
4 Morgans
5.Airheads..opps I mean Arabs


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

aappyfan1 said:


> 1.Appaloosa
> 2 Paints
> 3 qh
> 4 Morgans
> 5.Airheads..opps I mean Arabs



:lol: can we add my clydes to your number 5? :lol:


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Well of the current horses on my ranch id have to say

1) White Lightning {Noriker} (Died)

2) Hermosa {Mangalarga Marchador}

3) Kiana {Fjord}

4) Little who {Falabella}

5) Finesse {Aihr}

Eh, I have all the breeds I love on my ranch but I do want a Fell pony and to get another Noriker.... Or Asturcon


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

1.Icelandic horse (why yes, im sure some of you had a heartattack of surprise here)
2. Fjords
3.Clydes
4.Baskhir curlys
5.Friesiens (or however you spell it :wink: )


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

1.Quarter Horses
2.Poa's
3.Appaloosa's
4.Paints
5.TwH


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Heehee

1. Tennessee Walkers
2. Appendix Quarter Horse
3. Mules
4. Thoroughbreds
5. Drafts


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Paint
> ...


I meant that I bet you didn't know they were one of my favorite breeds :wink:


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Parker Horse Ranch said:
> 
> 
> > mlkarel2010 said:
> ...


O I thought you meant if I didn't know what they stand for :lol:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

1. Haflingers
2. Mustangs
3. Drafts
4. Paso Finos
5. Stock horses


----------



## FatSpottedAppy (Jul 26, 2008)

1. Kiger Mustang
2. Appaloosa
3. Clydesdale
4. Shire
5. Paint


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

1. Icelandic
2. Welsh Pony of Cob Type
3. Connemara Pony
4. New Forest Pony
5. Dales Pony


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 1.Icelandic horse (why yes, im sure some of you had a heartattack of surprise here)
> 2. Fjords
> 3.Clydes
> 4.Baskhir curlys
> 5.Friesiens (or however you spell it :wink: )


Er svo sammála þér með þann Íslenska ! 8) Þeir eru bara bestir, hef ekki hitt hesta með betri persónuleika og skemmtilegri!

1. Icelandic Horses  
2. Friesian's
3. Clydesdale's
4. Falabella
5. Noriker


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> 1. Icelandic
> 2. Welsh Pony of Cob Type
> 3. Connemara Pony
> 4. New Forest Pony
> 5. Dales Pony


Do you have any Icelandic's ? 8)


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll be lucky if I ever get to see an Icelandic horse in person again. Haven't got the money to ride at all anymore and the nearest Icelandic is 4 and a half hours away.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

1 - Arabians
2 - Morgan
3 - Morabs
4 - Quarter Horses
5 - Andulsians/ Fresians


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Five Top Breeds*

1. Bashkir Curlies
2. Quarter Horses
3. Morgans
4. Appaloosas
5. Tennessee Walkers


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

1. Quarter Horse
2. Thoroughbred
3. Friesian
4. Appaloosa
5. anything fast!

I've never really thought about my top 5 favorites. If the horse is well-behaved and fast, I'll love it.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

That's such a hard one!

(In no particular order)

Arabians.
Andalusians.
Canadians.
Anglo Arabs.
Argghh... It's a tie between Fjord's and Welsh Cob's.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

IcelandicHorses4Life said:


> ponyboy said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Icelandic
> ...


þeir eru einfaldlega æðislegir (they are simply amazing) 
en annars myndi ég ekki mikið vera að reyna að tala við þennan ! hann fyrirlítur íslenska reiðmennsku :roll: ég ætla að giska á að hann sé búinn að vera að lesa i-sé-e-err-ypsilon i-dé-e-err :roll: 
ef þú ferð inn á há-o-err-ess-e-punktur-sé-o-emm spjallið og leitar að póstunum hans þá kemur upp að hann er búinn að vera að segja að íslenskir hnakkar passi ekki (kjaftæði) og að íslenskir reiðmenn meiði hestana sína bara og eitthvað í þeim dúr :roll: 
(this was just a whole lot of complaining)


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Um...this is hard :?

1. Hanoverian
2. PRE
3. Friesian
4. Arab
5. Thoroughbred


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

1 - Quarter Horse
2 - Tennessee Walking horses
3 - Appaloosa
4 - Mule
5 - Arab

The only reason Arab is last is because they can be a little more high strung but I still like them...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

hmm...
1. saddlebreds
2. racking horses (more of a type i guess, but still)
3. BELGIANS!!!
4. mules and donkeys
5. morgans


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Bah, I'm breaking the rules!

1. Hanoverian
2. PRE
3. Friesian
4. Arab 
5. Thoroughbred
6. Dutch Warmblood
7. Canadian
8. Dutch Harness Horse
9. Fjord
10. Kiger Mustang
11. Morgan
12. Clydesdale


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

stupid question, whatsa PRE? i can't think of any words that would fit :?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

kickshaw said:


> stupid question, whatsa PRE? i can't think of any words that would fit :?


Pura raza espanol, translated to pure spanish horse. Think andalusians, lusitanos, etc...PRE for short


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ahhh...now it all makes sense 8)


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

1. Saddlebreds
2. Saddlebreds
3. Standardbred Trotters
4. Quarter Horses
5. Mules


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

1. Percheron
2. Percheron
3. Percheron
4. Percheron
5. Percheron

8)


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

1. Ponies, of course!
2. Warmbloods (& not the ones that are really lazy) -- this includes Oldenburgs, Hanoverians, Holstiens, etc.
3. Thoroughbreds
4. Paints!
5. Haflingers


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

1. Appendix
2. Thoroughbred
3. Quarter Horse
4. Welsh Pony
5. Dutch Warmbloods


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

1.Paints.
2. Quarters.
3. Friesians.
4. Arabs.
5. Saddlebreds.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

hmm... let's see

1. Thoroughbreds
2. Appaloosas or Appy Sporthorses
3. Fresians
4. Hanoverians
5. Fjords, Haflingers, and Gypsy Vanners (I can't decide...)


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

It all comes down to the individual, but the ones that I generally love to ride and just enjoy the company of:
Andalusians
Lusitanos
Peruvian Pasos
Thoroughbreds
Quarter Horses


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

#1 Bulldog-style QH
#2 Australian Stock Horse
#3 Mustang
#4 Andalusian
#5 Morgan
#6 Any horse with alot of cow sense
#7 Any horse that does its job well.


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

In order-ish
1. Mustang - mostly just mine
2. Arabian
3. Florida Cracker Horse
4. Appendix 
5. Basically anything with HEART!!!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

1. Friesians
2. Percherons
3. Andalusians
4. Haflingers
5. Irish Draught


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

*1.* Tennessee Walking Horses _(they've been my absolute favorite breed for as long as I can remember)_
*2.* Quarter Horses _(not the ones who look funny, but the nicely put together ones that look natural)_
*3.* Arabians _(not the 'typey' Arab's either... I like the ones that you'd think were Morgans or half Quarter Horses... the 'really dished face' is weird looking)_
*4.* Thoroughbreds _(only certain ones, though... some are just built funky)_
*5.* Paints _(though only the ones with not a whole lot of white markings... the white markings cannot be more than the base color of the coat)_


What can I say... I'm nitpicky.


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

Arabian
Peruvian Paso
Tenn Walker
Icelandic
Fresian


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

1. has to be welsh ponies (mainly the welsh section D's they're gorgeous!!)

2. Arabians because they're gorgeous too!!

3. shetland ponies (the first pony i ever rode well sat on to be specific lol i only like the stockier traditional type)

4. Dutch warmbloods OR Gelderlands sorry couldn't choose (i used to work with a women who owns four white gelderlands used for carriage driving and i'd really like a warmblood)

5. anything palomino i love the colour!!!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

1) paint
2) qh
3)appaloosa
4)spotted walking horse
5)arabian

i luv color


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Morgans! What I show now, love how versatile they are.
2. Warmbloods-don't know all the diff kinds, but would love one for dressage.
3. Saddlebreds- if I left morgans but still wanted a saddle horse, would def. get a SB.
4. TB- cheaper choice for dressage.
5. I would be ok with an arab cross or quarter horse.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Thoroughbred 
2. Warmblood
3. Clydesdale
4. TB cross with warmblood or draft
5. andalusian maybe or a friesian or a Percheron lol

But I do also really really want a mule!!! They are cute and make good watch guards!:wink:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

1 and 2 (tie) Friesians and Miniatures
3. Arabian
4. Sport ponies (not any particular breed)... actually this ties or is maybe even above Arabians....
5. umm... fjords


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

My fav breeds.
1. Belgian draft
2. Appaloosa
3. Clydesdale
4. Percheron
5. Arabian


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

1. Thoroughbreds
2. Friesian
3. Shire
4. Danish WB
5. Drum Horse


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

1. Hanoverian
2. Oldenburg
3. Westphalian
4. Holsteiner
5. Rhinelander

Basically just give me a German warmblood and I'm happy.

Though I'm rather fond of Welsh ponies as well. If we were to bunch the warmbloods together...

1. German wambloods
2.Thoroughbred
3. Welsh Ponies
4. Caspian
5. Miniatures


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

In order ...

1. Irish Sport Horse
2. Thoroughbred
3. Quarter Horse
4. German Warmbloods 
5. Belgian Draft


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't really been around enough breeds of horses to say which are my favorites since out here everyone mostly has Quarter horses...
But in order:
1. POA
2. Gypsy Vanner (so pretty!)
3. Shetland Pony
4. Arabian
5. Basically any kind of pony... =D


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

1) Thoroughbred
2) Warmblood
3) Appendix
4) Quarter Horse
5) Pinto/Paint


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Paints
2. Minis
3. Hackney Ponies
4. Quarter Horses
5. Clydesdales


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

1. Haflinger
2. Morgan
3. Friesians
4. paint
5. TWH


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Quarter Horse
2. Appaloosa
3. Arabian
4. Warmbloods && Draft breeds (had to put those together)
5. Thoroughbreds

I have so many more but those are the main : ]


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

1. Warmbloods
2. Thoroughbred
3. Arabian
4. PRE
5. Pintabian


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

1. Paint
2. Quarter Horse/Appendix
3. Arabian
4. Shire/Draft crosses

im okay with the
5. Appaloosa (i love the coloring but the confirmation and the traits of them having shorter manes and tails turn me away from the breed)


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

1)appaloosa
2)paints
3)QH
4)arabians
5)clydsdales


----------



## 17wildhorse (Jan 21, 2009)

my favorite's are:
1.Quarter Horse
2.Paint
3.Thoroughbred
4.Arabian
5.Clydesdale


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Paint
Quarter Horse
Clydesdale
Appaloosa
Thoroughbred


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Arabians
Caspians
Welsh ponys
Morabs
Morgans


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

1. Appaloosa
2. Quarter Horse
3. Paint
4. Arabian
5. Rocky Mount


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

*1. Friesians
2. Mustangs - there's so many out here, how can I not?
3. Thoroughbreds
4. Marwaris
5. Welsh Ponies of all variety*

Uhm... Sporadic choices no? I'm surprised I don't have a type of WB up there lol.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*1. Friesians
2. Welsh Ponies
3. Fjords
4. german WBs 
5. Gypsy Vanner*


----------



## Marlaina720 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sara said:


> Bah, I'm breaking the rules!
> 
> 1. Hanoverian
> 2. PRE
> ...


1 Dutch Harness! (I have a half Dutch)
2 Saddlebred (the other half of my dutch)
3 Andalusian
4 Lusitano
5 Another Dutch Harness


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Warmblood
2. Quater Horses
3. Paint
4. Andulasian
5. Appoloosa


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Love you Zoe but .. .what about TBS!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

1) Arabian
2)TB
3)Trakhenner (SP?)
4)Thoroughbred

5)Quarter Horse


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Paint
2. QH Appendix
3. QH
4. Mustang
5. TB


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

1. Rocky Mountain.....


























































2. Tennessee Walker
3. Paso's
4. Spotted Saddle
5. Saddlebred?!?! *shrugs*

Nate


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Irish Draught
Irish Sport Horse
Connemara
Irish Cob (aka Gypsy Vanner)
Arab


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

1) Thoroughbreds
2) Westphalians
3) Holsteiners
4) Hanovarians
5) DutchWB 

but for the record i also really really love Irish Draughts and Irish Sport Horses! lol


----------



## ponyglitterxx (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine are:

1. Big hairy cobs =)
2. Welshies
3. Friesians
4. Thoroughbreds
5. Appaloosas

I'm OK with...
Andalucians!! (Randomly thought of one lol coz I luff em all really!)


----------



## Horselady44 (Nov 11, 2009)

1. QH
2.Paint
3.Gypsy Vanner
4.Belgium
5.Percheron


----------



## shadow250 (Nov 13, 2009)

My 5 most favorite Breeds are:
1. TWH
2. Racking
3. Rocky Mountain
4. Morgan
5. Mustang


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

1. Arab: They're so versatile, beautiful, intelligent and loyal.
2. Welsh Ds: They're magnificent to look at, intelligent, versatile and hardy.
3. Fell: I'm too short for a Friesian so they're the mini version and I learnt to ride on them.
4. Connemara: They can jump, beautiful. Would love an Aramara.
5. Andalusian: Too tall for me but they could beat the Arab for beauty and they're just as versatile as any sports horse.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Arabians
Selle Francis
Paints
saddlebreds
im ok with appys


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

in no particular order after number 2:

1) Thoroughbred
2) American Warmblood (more specifically the 3/4 TB 1/4 Draft)
3) Hanoverian
4) Selle Francais
5) Oldenburg


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

1. AQHA
2. APHA
3. Tennessee Walking Horses/SSH
4. Haflinger
5. Thoroughbreds.

Big variety there.


----------



## SaskRancher27 (Nov 5, 2009)

1: Quarter Horse
2: Draft Cross
3: Paint
4: Spanish Norman 
5: Morgan

We breed reg Quarter Horses, own draft crosses, paints. Id LOVE to own a Spanish Norman eventually and Morgans are just a great all around breed (awesome when crossed with Belgian or Percheron!)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

1. QH
2. hanoverian
3. tb
4. welsh cobs & ponies
5. can i say grades ? haha


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

GeminiJumper said:


> What are stationbreds??


 that is what we call horses of mixed breed that have been bred on rugged hill country, over here in New Zealand. They are kind of generic these days, you can guarantee that a stationbred has a lot of Clydesdale and TB in its genetic history somewhere. Generally awesome all round horses, make great hunters and eventers.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

In no particular order...
1. Cleveland bay -- honestly when I think of a horse, the profile of a Clevie usually comes to mind. More recently it's been little ol Lill, but... A really attractive horse.
2. Fjord -- most I've met have had excellent dispostions, and are cuddly to boot. Very underestimated for their size.
3. Arabian -- I like the breed, as long as they do not have that extreme dished profile and buggy eyes. That's just weird. 
4. Dutch warmblood <3
5. Mustang -- can't help but love 'em.

I also wanted to add Morgan and qh but ran out of room.


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

ahhhhhhh...
1.Paints
2.apps
3.QH
4.Tb
5.Arabs


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

1. Arabian
2. Quarter Horse
3. Thoroughbred
4. Clydesdale
5. Appaloosa


----------



## Jessica07 (Nov 16, 2009)

1. Friesian
2. Haflinger
3. Arabian
4. Marwari (ok, so I've never actually met one, but look really neat)
5. Draft Cross


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*OK, these are mine...*

1. Mustang - wild and free
2. Arab - pure and smart
3. Thoroughbred - fast and furious
4. Cob - local to me
5. Shire - gentle giants


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

1, Arabian
2, TB
3, QH
4, Hannovarian
5, Morgan

I am ok with Andies


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

1. *Selle Francais*
2. _Warmblood_ (dutch, american... )
3. *Holsteiner*
4. _Arabian_
5. *Hanovarian*


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

1.Paint
2.Mustang
3.Quarter Horse
4.Appaloosa
5.cleysdale


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

1. Quarter Horse (or crosses)
2. Arabians (or crosses)
3. Irish Draught
4. Dutch Warmblood
5. Thoroughbred

In reality though...I love ANY horse with a sound mind, and willing attitude, regardless of breed or breed type


----------



## MistyMorning (Nov 24, 2009)

ISH 
Welsh Cob 
TB 
Lusitano 
Shire


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

1. Arabs/Arab crosses
2. Thoroughbred
3. Warmblood
4. Saddlebred
5. Friesian


----------



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

1. Paints - even though I don't have any real reg. or ring exp. with this breed, my first horse was an unreg solid paint and he taught me everything Not to do. Also, I rescued an unknown origins pony that was also likely solid paint and as ugly as he was he was the most pleasant 2 year old I've ever known.

2. Saddlebred - I rode an unshod mare that was the most entertaining and exciting thing I had ever been on! 

3. NSH/HA - I kinda want to lump this with the SBs but I rode a BEAUTIFUL NSH show horse for our trainer, and again, she was an astounding and powerful ride. Everyone should get to have the experience at least once!

4. Canadian Horse - Don't know this one personally, but I like what I hear and good examples are so handsome; like a stock horse with the balance and potential carriage of a WB

5. Andalusian/Lusitano - I just adore the look of spanish horses in general and the big perlino gelding I knew was a silly, sweet, captivating boy.

* I hate to do it, but I must mention my fondness for a non-breed. Or would be breed. Or might one day be a breed breed. I'm not sure how I feel about the project, but I cannot help but notice how powerful and handsome the best examples of the Warlander are. If they ever breed those best quality combos true, Warlanders will make my list. Cause they are Pretty! Lol. ^_^*


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

1. Arabians
2. Arabians
3. Arabians
4. Arabians
5. Arabians

Haha...I think you can tell that I'm an Arab lover! I love other horses too, but Arabs are just something special to me....not that I would ever dislike a horse just because it isn't an Arab though. Personality wins big points with me.


----------



## hindrenaline (Feb 15, 2010)

1. Belgian warmblood
2. Hanoverian
3. Trakehner 
4. Thoroughbred
5. Andalusian


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

1. Thoroughbred

2. Quarter Horse

3. Clydesdale

4. Mustang

5. Arabian


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Canadians
2. Clydes

There arent other breeds that I specifically like or love per say. Any horse with the right temper regardless of the breeds involved, is absolutely phenomenal in my eyes.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

1. Paints
2. Fresian
3. Andalusian
4. Percheron
5. Thoroughbred


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Thoroughbred
2. Warmbloods (any kind)
3. Shire
4. Clydesdale 
5. Arabian


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

1. Quarter Horse
2. Danish Warmblood
3. Oldenburg
4. Selle Francais
5. Belgian Warmblood


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

All Purebred

1 Appaloosas (with the stocky QH build - big butt short back etc. not the TB long ones!!)
2 Quarter Horses
3 Gypsy Vanners
4 Thoroughbreds
5 Paints


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

1. Thoroughbred
2. Warmblood
3. Irish Draught
4. Arab
5. Friesian


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

1. Andalusian/Lusitano
2. Fresian
3. Arabian
4. Saddlebred
5. Clydesdale


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm. Let's see;

Arabians 
Paints 
Mustangs
draft crosses
Foxtrotters


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

1) Appaloosas
2) Quarter Horses
3) Miniatures
4) Mustangs
5) Paints


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

1. Standardbreds
2. Exmoors
3. Fjords
4. Any draft horse
5. Andalusians


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

1. Akhal Teke
2. Marwari
3. Mustang
4. Lusitano
5. Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

1. Arabians (currently...hard pick between them or TB's)
2. Throroughbreds (currently...could be #1)
3. QH's (I prefer the speed lines though not the short think foundation ones)
4. Paints (I once again like the sporty ones not the stocky ones...there are a few exceptions lol)
5. Lustianos

Lol i like all the hot type horses...i just dont have enough fun if there isnt a speed or energy factor involved lol High strung hot headed fast horses are the fun ones! lol atleast thats my opinion.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

1. Quarter Horse
2. Appaloosa
3. Akhal- Teke
4. Tennessee Walking Horse
5. Rocky Mountain Horse


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

1. Swedish Warmbloods (own one)
2. Dutch Warmbloods (used to own one)
3. PRE horses
4. Appendix
5. Mystery Mutt horses

If I bought another horse, my top choice would be a PRE. This was a little difficult for me to decide and is only a general bias, I would take a good individual from my least favorite breed (Friesian) over a bad individual of my favorite any day.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

damnedEvans said:


> 1. Akhal Teke
> 2. _*Marwari*_
> 3. Mustang
> 4. Lusitano
> 5.Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse


OMG, I have been picking my brain forever to remember what those horses are called!! Definitely one of my faves! Just couldn't post the horses with curly ears though lol.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by [B said:


> damnedEvans[/B]
> _1. Akhal Teke_
> _2. *Marwari*_
> _3. Mustang_
> ...


 
_Wow, those horses have really neat ears!! I've never seen that before. _


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

1. Mule
2. Fjord
3. Haflinger
4. Percheron
5. Belgian


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

1. Percheron
2. Murgese
3. Vladimir Heavy
4. Australian Stock Horse
5. Italian Heavy


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i think ive done this before but i have changed my mind since probs


arabs (inc. anglos + part bs)
tbs
shires
welsh/cobs
minis


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

1. QH
2. TWH
3. Appaloosa
4. Any draft breed really
5. Welsh Cobs

And those aren't in any order, I would have to say the Welsh Cob is my favorite right now, and I am on a passive hunt for a QH to show on the circuit.


----------



## gilchrist (Feb 16, 2010)

*Hi, new member, hope everybody ok?*

Hi, 

my favorite breeds are:

Haflingers
Arab Mix
Connemara
Warmbloods
coloureds


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

1)Quater horse (love them!)
2)Friesan 
3)Gypsy Vanner
4)any draft breed
5)fjord


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

1. QH
2. Appy's 
3. TW
4. Mustang
5. Clydes
If it has four hooves, mane and tail and nickers


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

1) Paints
2) Quarter Horse
3) Peruvian Horse (NOT Pervuian Paso)
4) Welsh Pony
5) Shire


----------



## SimplySam (Feb 16, 2010)

1) Appy
2) POA
3) Paint
4) American Warmblood
5) Freisan


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

1. Percheron cross Australian Pony (that's what my Roxy is) 
2. Haflinger (apparently they can live 'til forty unwards)
3. Shetlands =) They're cute!
4. Um... anything?
5. Um... anything?


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

1. Percheron cross Australian Pony (that's what Roxy, my pony, is)
2. Haflinger 
3. Shetlands. =)
4. Ummm anything.
5. " 
I like the look of Arabians but I wouldn't want one.


----------



## Morgans4eva (Feb 17, 2010)

1: Morgans
2: Arabians
3: Miniature horses
4: POA
5: Mustangs
6: Friesan
For some reason I don't really like QH...it seems like everyone else but me love them. I mean there okay...but probably the 3rd or 4th least breed I like.


----------



## deeb (Feb 17, 2010)

hello every body i want to say something to my dear members if one of them want any thing about horses history,training,breed or the parts of horse body and more they have to enter every thing about horses


----------



## arduke (Feb 17, 2010)

1.American Saddlebred
2.Morgan
3. Hackney Pony
4.Friesian
5.Arabian


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

1. Arabs
2. Quarter Horse
3. Paint
4. Thoroghbred
5. Clydesdale


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

6. Appy lol just had to add them


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

deeb said:


> hello every body i want to say something to my dear members if one of them want any thing about horses history,training,breed or the parts of horse body and more they have to enter every thing about horses


 Oookaay, I am filing this under the catagory of deeply suspicious!


----------



## AQHA1994 (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Quarter Horses
2. Paints
3. Appaloosas
4. Miniatures
5. Arabs


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

*my fav are*

my 5 fav are:

-Appaloosa ( I have a 5 yr old mare)
-Thoroughbred
- Dutch WArmbloodWarmblood
-Arabian
-Quarter horse


----------



## boomer5405 (Feb 22, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> 1. Hanoverian
> 2. Warmblood
> 3. Quarter Horse
> 4. American Saddlebred
> 5. Any breed really


you would of liked my old hanoverian...


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

1. Dutch Warmblood for dressage
2. Other European Warmbloods 
3. Tb for jumping and eventing
4. Qh for trails and a fun ride


----------

